# Finally got my site up. Need criticism



## ill6031 (Jan 14, 2012)

Hey all ive been on this forum for quite a while but finally joined not to long back just trying to gain all the knowledge i can from here. would like you guys to all critique my website and tell me what you think.

Thanks!!

Fifteen81 Apparel — Home
Fifteen81 Apparel | Facebook


----------



## squeed (Dec 22, 2010)

Looks like a good start. Wordpress site? Is the landing page picture supposed to be blurry?

-S


----------



## ill6031 (Jan 14, 2012)

hey thanks..bigcartel site...and what do you mean by blurry..like how blurry..seems to look fine on my end..which browser are you using.

and thanks you


----------



## Sport T (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks a little blurry to me as well. Used internet explorer & Chrome. I don't have Firefox on the computer I am using now.


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

I think the photo had a soften filter which does make it appear blurry. I think it looks good so far on the site. Here's my question... What is 1581? I realize I'm probably an idiot but why would people WANT a shirt that said 1581 in various forms? I'm not being critical and have no idea how things like that get started but looked in the about us and figured it would be explained. Your one saying was explained but no 1581. Like I say... I'm not much on the creative fashion end. I didn't try to go see if I could buy something because I'm just checking my unviewed posts and thought I would check it out.


----------



## ill6031 (Jan 14, 2012)

drdoct said:


> I think the photo had a soften filter which does make it appear blurry. I think it looks good so far on the site. Here's my question... What is 1581? I realize I'm probably an idiot but why would people WANT a shirt that said 1581 in various forms? I'm not being critical and have no idea how things like that get started but looked in the about us and figured it would be explained. Your one saying was explained but no 1581. Like I say... I'm not much on the creative fashion end. I didn't try to go see if I could buy something because I'm just checking my unviewed posts and thought I would check it out.



its is the mix of area codes where i am from and where i now reside. thanks all for your input..can someone take a screen shot and show me how blurry it looks because when i look at it it does not seem blurry to me.

thanks!


----------



## embthreads (May 19, 2006)

Your "About Us" page has spelling errors. Have some one else proofread it if you don't see them.


----------



## ill6031 (Jan 14, 2012)

embthreads said:


> Your "About Us" page has spelling errors. Have some one else proofread it if you don't see them.


Thanks i will have to go through that again.


----------



## GraphicGuy (Dec 8, 2008)

What does 1581 mean?


----------



## ill6031 (Jan 14, 2012)

GraphicGuy said:


> What does 1581 mean?


sorry man i never got an email saying i got a new post to here..but its is a combination or are codes where i am from and where i now live..i could not really find a great way to explain that in the about me(which i am still kind of working on) but thanks all for your input


----------



## RagnarssonSv (Jan 20, 2011)

I like the site design, its simple but fresh and clean and looks trust worthy.

What Id like is better photos, these look kinda grayish (look up a guide on how to set white balance) and you can tell you prolly took them at home with an ordinary digital camera. Maybe you have a friend whos photografer and have access to a studio to snap some fast and neat photos?

We usually release stuff once every two weeks so to be able to do that without contacting a photografer every time we purchased a system camera, use a white painted room as studio and take all photos oureself. Even tho we're amateurs they look decent enough to be taken for studio photos (atleast thats what we've heard). So thats another way if you know you'll be releasing alot of stuff in the future, a camera is always a good investment when building a clothing brand imo.


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

cool site...your pic is blurry on your web page compared to your FB page..no biggie ..reminds me i need to step up my game on my site..LOL


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

ill6031 said:


> Hey all ive been on this forum for quite a while but finally joined not to long back just trying to gain all the knowledge i can from here. would like you guys to all critique my website and tell me what you think.
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> ...


Which is your targeted place for business? What to run as area business or online business? If you thinking is towards online business then site is not well !! Not teasing !! Ok! You must have to make an eye catching site with paypal integration etc like e-commerce site. By making a professional site you'll get more customers as you deserve.


----------



## ill6031 (Jan 14, 2012)

it is e commerce with paypal.



printingray said:


> Which is your targeted place for business? What to run as area business or online business? If you thinking is towards online business then site is not well !! Not teasing !! Ok! You must have to make an eye catching site with paypal integration etc like e-commerce site. By making a professional site you'll get more customers as you deserve.



and thanks all for input and i still am not seeing what everyone is saying about pic being more blurry on website, its same exact file and on my pc and laptop they look the same except the facebook one is cut off a bit. maybe your guys desktop resolution?

but thanks all will take it all into consideration


----------



## Fenrir (Mar 13, 2012)

Your image is stretched. The real image is 498 x 224 pixels. You have it stretched to 890 x 400. You need to either change it to the correct values or upload a bigger photo. Do not use width/height tags in HTML to stretch a photo like that, it makes it "blurry" like everyone is complaining about.

I used to have to use Frontpage at work and if you edited a photo it would not update the width/height tags under your img src element. Drove me nuts.


----------



## ill6031 (Jan 14, 2012)

Fenrir said:


> Your image is stretched. The real image is 498 x 224 pixels. You have it stretched to 890 x 400. You need to either change it to the correct values or upload a bigger photo. Do not use width/height tags in HTML to stretch a photo like that, it makes it "blurry" like everyone is complaining about.
> 
> I used to have to use Frontpage at work and if you edited a photo it would not update the width/height tags under your img src element. Drove me nuts.


ok cool thanks..i wonder why the original is so small when i had a huge photo and downsized it in photoshop to 890x400..maybe its the way i have my image linked


----------



## EGS (Apr 20, 2010)

I think you are off to a GREAT start. Key word....start. I would spend some time seeing what the market is producing in regards to clothing sites that may be a competitor of yours. If you want to swim with the big dawgs.....you need to wear the same trunks.

I will also tell you - having owned several online stores - that small amounts of products don't produce many results. For some odd reason people want more choices in order to pull the trigger. It's kinda like when you see a garage sale and they don't have much out there....you keep driving. If they have tons of stuff, you park and shop.

Work on the designs. They didn't do much for me...but I am over 40!!! Golden rule of success in the clothing industry, get your product on the backs of the youth. Even if you have to comp 100 shirts! Drive by bus stops in the morning and start handing them out. People won't buy your story, they will buy what the cool kids are wearing. The story behind it is just gravy.

It takes money to make money and comped shirts are just part of the plan. Apple used to basically GIVE computers to schools when it first came out.

Remember if you want to be big....imagine yourself big, visualize big, and do what big people do!

Best of luck!!


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

Seems some issue in image loading of https://cache.nebula.phx3.secureser...NDM=?uid=8823b6ab-bdef-4607-a6d3-ef50ab8f895a

I think you should host these images on your server for fast opening


----------



## ill6031 (Jan 14, 2012)

EGS said:


> I think you are off to a GREAT start. Key word....start. I would spend some time seeing what the market is producing in regards to clothing sites that may be a competitor of yours. If you want to swim with the big dawgs.....you need to wear the same trunks.
> 
> I will also tell you - having owned several online stores - that small amounts of products don't produce many results. For some odd reason people want more choices in order to pull the trigger. It's kinda like when you see a garage sale and they don't have much out there....you keep driving. If they have tons of stuff, you park and shop.
> 
> ...



thanks for your input, had to start this small, didnt really have much of a choice. and i have been giving some free shirts out to try to get the word out about it.


----------



## ill6031 (Jan 14, 2012)

gnizitigid said:


> Seems some issue in image loading of https://cache.nebula.phx3.secureser...NDM=?uid=8823b6ab-bdef-4607-a6d3-ef50ab8f895a
> 
> I think you should host these images on your server for fast opening


i would but i am on big cartel and i dont think i can upload just pictures to it. I have that hosted at godaddy.com where i bought my domain


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

I second the plain look of the designs. I get your basis for the text, but think a more aggressive presentation of the data might have a bigger impact.

I bought a bunch of newmans from a chap whose design book was basically text styles like yours. He was not doing much.

I also think the photo situation needs improvement. We ended up with a medium range canon to do our in house shots, and still wish we could afford a pro.

People need enough variety to stay, but not so much they get to the end of the short attention span that seems prevalent today.

Good luck with the go foward of your venture!


----------



## PureDeviance (Apr 17, 2012)

I like the simplicity of the website design. Its dummy proof lol. I have been working on building my site for weeks, but I started from scratch. I'm happy for you I can't wait to finnally get mine up. I like your black shirt with the Red Letter. It pops at you.


----------



## HollieB (Aug 8, 2011)

Great start! Pay attention to your typography though. Your 'About Us' page would look a whole lot nicer if your paragraph wasn't so wide, it would also be much easier to read. 

Change your header/title/company name to the actual Fifteen81 Apparel logo that is on the shirt on the home page picture. The default font you are using now looks dull and boring, it needs some boldness or SPIZAZZ! 

Also, increase the width between the bottom blue line (at the footer) and the photo on the home page. It's a bit too scrunched! 

Good luck with everything, looks like you are moving along well


----------



## dot-tone (Jun 19, 2008)

Nice site. Needs more (custom printed tee example images). 

If your company is all about selling your own product, then the road will be long, slow and hard. But from you'r own statements on your (about us) page,


> It is meant to keep in mind that no matter where you're from and where you end up to always strive to be your self. Pay no mind to what other people think, because their opinions are insignificant.


 Then you don't really want to know what others think, yet you are asking what we think of the site. The site is good. I like it.

To add to that, If you do custom work, you should advertise that. If you did, you would do much better and may even do great. Far faster than just marketing your own brand. As a side note, I don't think the brand is that strong.

The work is cool, looks good as anything out in the stores, but who is going to connect with it other than the anyone else who has followed the same area codes as you and of those, do they care? Sales will be (not as good as had you started out with another idea. Many company's have re-invented themselves mid stream to adjust to changes of the times. Just selling your own "brand" of what your tee "means to you specifically", does not mean much to others. I'm not harping on your quality, or the designs. It's the idea behind what your selling that doesn't seem to be marketable (that much), or not enough to stay afloat for several years to make it through the tough times.

This is not a kick in the groin, it's to help you along. Some might take it wrong. It 's not a dig or any disrespect.

Good stuff.


----------



## wonubee (Oct 2, 2007)

What kind of shirts are you putting your designs on? I wouldn't pay your prices if it's just a simple 6oz cotton T. So are these American Apparel? or What?

Are you screen printing these or are they decorated by some other means? If they are transfers or vinyl I wouldn't pay those prices. If I spent that much on a T-Shirt and I got it in the mail and it was a simple run of the mill 6oz. t-shirt with vinyl transfer I would be upset. So it would be nice to know that information from a customers point of view.


----------



## ill6031 (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks all. I will take all of these into consideration


----------



## kylec922 (Feb 16, 2012)

Ok here's the problems I see with the site:

1. You should drop the "categories" on the header right before where you click Tshirts, that's the only thing there and it serves no purpose other than clutter. This is really the only thing I see for certain that should change.

2. You should try the Nivo Slider plugin, it works great and you can scroll a few different pictures on the home page, which is great when having a sale etc. I'm in no way affiliated with them, I just use and enjoy it!

3. This is kind of trivial, but you should buy a plugin that let's you accept credit cards. That's where you're going to get your impulse buyers. It's amazing how horrible people are with their money...lol

One last thing you might consider is making an actual logo for your company on the homepage. That seems like it's just typed out which is cool for the minimalistic look, but I think it would do a lot to really brighten the page and make it look more professional.


----------



## dlcm (Apr 7, 2008)

Site looks awesome to me = ) Love the home page pic. Seems easy to navigate and shop serves its purpose. I like the "similar products" on the bottom of the page. I dont like the contact page is email only. Personally I need a phone contact to do business online, It's too easy to never respond to an email where as if I call a # and I know I can contact them with questions or problems I feel safer ordering online. Theres my 2 cents


----------

